# What is the origin/reason for the name "Glycine"?



## ayecarumba (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone know?....Read the website and a few other places online, but couldn't find any info...:-s

Thanks
--Paul


----------



## ayecarumba (Feb 25, 2008)

*OMG, nobody knows?!*

...Including me! :-s


----------



## ayecarumba (Feb 25, 2008)

*Could this be it?*

*Glycine*

Glycine-Watch is a Swiss watchmaker, perhaps most famous for its World War II inspired military-styled watches. Glycine-Watch was founded by Eugene Meylan in 1914, and since, then the company has been producing watches at its factory in Bienne, Switzerland. The company initially gained popularity as a manufacturer of high-quality watches, and was especially noted for its small movements. In 1931, the company introduced the Glycine Eugene Meylan SA, which is prized by collectors even today. In 1934, the company introduced the Chronometer range, which satisfied all the Official Swiss Quality Control criteria. The company, despite the Great Depression and the Second World War, managed to survive. In 1952, the company introduced the Vacuum chronometers line, which was particularly famous for their ruggedness and high resistance to shocks and water. In 1953, Glycine-Watch introduced the Airman line, which is still continued today and is currently the company's signature line. The company did survive the crisis of the 70s, and in 1984 was sold to Hans Brechb¸hler. Hans Brechb¸hler, and later his daughter Katherina, led the company's turnaround by introducing newer watches like Tjalk, Heavy Duty, Goldshiweld and Amaranth.
The current Glycine range comprises of Altus, Bienne 1914, KMU 48, Observer, Incursore, Rettangolino, Stratoforte, Archive, etc.



ayecarumba said:


> ...Including me! :-s


*Well...this thread/question hasn't exactly brought a stampede!:roll:

...So, absent a call to the company in Bienne (which I might just do!) I did a little web sleuthing...

When you google Glycine (in english) you predominantly come up with multiple references to the biological compound "Glycine", a naturally occuring amino acid...
*

 Alanine 
 Arginine 
 Aspartic Acid 
 Carnitine 
 Carnosine 
 Cysteine 
 Cystine 
 GABA 
 Glutamic Acid 
 Glutamine 
 Glutathione 
* Glycine* 
 Histidine 
 Isoleucine 
 Leucine 
 Lysine 
 Methionine 
 Ornithine 
 Phenylalanine 
 Proline 
 Serine 
 Taurine 
 Threonine 
 Tyrosine 
 Valine

*Amino Acids

*  Amino acids form the proteins that in turn form muscle tissue and increase fat metabolism. Look in the cupboard of just about any serious athlete, and you'll likely find some kind of amino acid supplement or protein drink designed to help them increase strength, build muscle tissue, or otherwise enhance their athletic performance. However, amino acids are not just important to those who wish to "bulk up." Without *amino acids*, all cellular development, respiration, or renewal would cease. 

There are just 22 amino acids, but without them all of the metabolic processes necessary to spark and sustain animal life would simply not be possible. Long chains of amino acids combine to form up to 55,000 different proteins, and each protein is used to produce the enzymes, neurotransmitters, and hormones that support normal growth and functioning of all bodily organs, including the heart, brain, liver, kidneys, and sex organs.

There are two types of amino acids: essential amino acids and nonessential amino acids. Essential amino acids cannot be manufactured in the body (you get them by eating foods that contain protein), and nonessential amino acids are manufactured within the body by combining two or more essential amino acids. However, adequate amounts of dietary protein are needed to form all 22 amino acids-if you don't get enough protein your body won't have the 9 essential amino acids it needs to make up the other 13 nonessential amino acids. 


*Well, somehow I don't think Eugene Meylan had amino acids in mind when he named his company!:think:

So, moving on...;-)

...I note that there are several areas in France & Switzerland with hotels and shops called "Glycine" when I google map it...(note Glycine watch company HQ in Bienne is on the map!)...*

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=glyci...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl

*Glycine watch company in Bienne here....!*:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...6,7.266769&spn=0.030702,0.077162&z=14&iwloc=A

*For example, the lovely looking "Hotel La Glycine" on the Normandy Coast in France:*

http://www.la-glycine.com/index-gb.htm

.*..Then I note that both French and German are spoken in Bienne and using the handy dandy translation pages find that** "Glycine" translates from French (and pretty much German "Glyzine") to WISTERIA in english.
* 









..*.So, could this be it? The Wisteria Flower/Vine providing the namesake for Eugene Meylan's beloved salon d'orlogerie?:think:*

http://www.answers.com/topic/wisteria

*The evidence appears compelling. Note that the Hotel Glycine has a photo of Wisteria ("Glycine") on it's homepage as well.

..of course, the term "Glycine" also applies to an entire other genus of plants related to the soybean...
* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycine_(plant)

.*..So, there you have it....either an amino acid required for life, or a beautiful flowering vine native to the Asia and the Americas...

I'm thinking it's the flowering vine...

So, anyone else care to hazard a guess?;-)

Cheers!
--Paul

*


----------



## aai (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Could this be it?*

yes...

the Wisteria Flower/Vine provided the namesake for Eugene Meylan's beloved salon d'orlogerie!

andré


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Could this be it?*

I seem to remember this topic from a few years ago, and nobody knew the significance to the name then either. I would be interested in knowing also.

I like the name because it is different. A young kid (20ish), driving the van in Anchorage the other day, noticed my Purist SST. "That is a cool watch. What kind is it?" I proceeded to tell him. I was pleasantly surprised as most kids could care less these days.....


----------



## ayecarumba (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Could this be it?*



aai said:


> yes...
> 
> the Wisteria Flower/Vine provided the namesake for Eugene Meylan's beloved salon d'orlogerie!
> 
> andré


Thanks Andre! As the author of the Glycine book everyone has been raving about (mine should be arriving in a few weeks!) I would say that your word is pretty definitive!:-!

..Any ideas why Mr Meylan had the connection to "Glycine"/Wisteria? I'll bet that there is a neat backstory there perhaps in your book?

Thanks again and I look forward to receiving your book from my AD once he gets them in stock.

Warmest regards, 
--Paul


----------



## aai (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Could this be it?*

As stated:
La Glycine is named after the Wisteria Flower/Vine.

Is there a lot about this subject in the book?
Beside the fact that the Wisteria vine is still growing against the facade of the old Glycine building, not much is written about it in the book. 
A second print will most likely have a chapter on this fine vine.

Just some facts:

Werner who worked for Glycine in Switzerland (he originally is Swiss)
ones stated, when asked if he knew that Glycine meant Wisteria:
quote
"Glycine in English is an "Amino Acid" C2-H5-NO2 formed by hydrolysis of proteins.
(I don't know where the name came from)"
unquote
His long stay in the USA must have wiped it from his memory and I don't mean this disrespectful.

The La in front of the early Glycine name suggests the strong french root of this early period of the company.
It seems that Glycine is generally used for the Wisteria vine in Switzerland but I didn't looked into this matter yet. 
I sure will investigated this matter in times to come.

The company was founded in 1914.
This is in the latter days of the jugendstil period (1880 en 1914).
This period is characterized by organic, especially floral and other plant-inspired motifs, as well as highly stylized, flowing curvilinear forms.
Frequently combined with slim woman figures.

Graceful is the keyword and we see it back in the early women watches Glycine made.
Also the old Basel fair Ad shows this fine sea mermaid.
For me the origin lies here.

The Brechbühlers when asked why they think Glycine was selected as name stated:
The name is chosen for the character of this vine.
It grows everywhere. It is strong. Doesn't need a lot of tending. 
And despite all creates a magnificent flower.

And this also is a hundred present truth!

the Glycine company throughout it's existence displays just that!!
So the name is appropriate but in 1914 most likely was chosen for it's grace and femininity.

andré


----------



## ayecarumba (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Could this be it?*



aai said:


> As stated:
> La Glycine is named after the Wisteria Flower/Vine.
> 
> Is there a lot about this subject in the book?
> ...


Thanks Andre. "What's in a name?"...I have a rather myopic view of Glycine and it's all since the Airman. But that is only since 1953 and I have to remember this is a nearly century old company (can't wait to see what they come up with for Basel 2014!). Thanks for the information regarding the early history and the art deco/elegant motifs from the founding years of the company.

I think it would be great to include the some information and theories about the origin of the name "Glycine" and the wisteria connection in future editions of your book.

...Perhaps like the mystery of the exact origin of the name "Rolex", the exact history/origin of Glycine will have several explanations and theories.

:thanks
--Paul


----------



## tylerad1 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Could this be it?*



TimeOnTarget said:


> I seem to remember this topic from a few years ago, and nobody knew the significance to the name then either. I would be interested in knowing also.
> 
> I like the name because it is different. A young kid (20ish), driving the van in Anchorage the other day, noticed my Purist SST. "That is a cool watch. What kind is it?" I proceeded to tell him. I was pleasantly surprised as most kids could care less these days.....


OUCH!!!! I'm in my low 20's and I own 3 Glycines. I would take offense to this, but I saw the guy from that vampire movie Twilight wearing a Glycine, so I figured I should stock up, since I'm on Team Patrick......


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Could this be it?*



tylerad1 said:


> OUCH!!!! I'm in my low 20's and I own 3 Glycines. I would take offense to this, but I saw the guy from that vampire movie Twilight wearing a Glycine, so I figured I should stock up, since I'm on Team Patrick......


"You take that diaper off your head, and you put it right back on your sister!"

"What about the diptet High, you gotta get that High."

I am actually surprised that I don't see more pilots wearing Glycines. They built a strong reputation during the Viet Nam era.....


----------



## ayecarumba (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Could this be it?*



TimeOnTarget said:


> I am actually surprised that I don't see more pilots wearing Glycines. They built a strong reputation during the Viet Nam era.....


Hi TOT,

I agree with your observation that you don't see many (any) Glycines on the wrists of pilots...Guys I fly with haven't even heard of a Glycine.:roll:

...Not many ''Nam'' vets left flying these days and even back then I suspect a Rolex GMT was an easier find at the PX than a Glycine.

Nowadays, you really gotta know your watch stuff to have heard about Glycine as I believe they are a more "under the radar" brand. Though I have spotted a few here and there on celebrities, Glycine has yet to sponsor or move their branding/image more in line with aviation. That is ironic, given it's aviation heritage.:think:

If we ever layover in the same city it would be the largest convention gathering of pilot glycine owners to date!

Cheers, 
--Paul


----------



## VIDO74 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi everybody from Italy, so excuse me for my very bad English.

When in 1913 Eugene Meylan acquired these watches factory there already was a beautiful plant of "Glycine" (in italian "Glicine") in the garden's property. He simply decide to use the name of the plant for the newborn company. The Glycine tree still live in that garden today !!! It's a plant with a century hystory 

In the past the name of the company was "La Glycine" with a different logo.

Bye and congrats for the interesting forum.


----------



## VIDO74 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ohhh, i forget....I'm a Glycine fan. In my little collection of this brand i have:

- Airman sst 06 with black inner revolving 3856-109-MB GMT VERSION (not the pumpkin one) 
- Incursore HW california black Dial 3762-19LS-MB (it's the cheapest but i love it soooo much)
- Combat Sub automatic black 3863-19ATN-MB (a reliable diver) 
:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Methionine (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: Could this be it?*

Glycine (E640 CAS No.56-40-6, HS code292249) is a proteinogenic amino acids manufactured through chemical synthesis from chloroacetic acid and ammonia, available as White Crystals or crystalline powder. Glycine is widely used as nutritional supplements.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Could this be it?*

As shared in earlier posts it's the Jugendstil era 'Art Nouveau'' style naming. Oris is another alike company related with aesthetic and nature named in those decades.

Eugene Meylan, who was an engineer by profession, attended the watchmaking school in La Chaux De Fonds in 1911 and 1912 for two years. Late 1913 he bought this building:









Due to that wisteria Glycine type plant growing on the walls he called the company with French grammer 'La Glycine'. The company changed hands in 1943 and was named 'Uhrenfabrik Glycine ' with German grammer.Only in 1965 the English name 'Glycine Watch Factory 'settled in.
The photo above is original from 1930s and the neighbouring house ( at the right ) is 'La Generale ', related with another Bienne made watch manufacturer Louis Brandt - later Omega.

The photo below from '80s shows the wisteria 'Glycine ' still on the walls of the factory.









Unfortunately the building changed hands during the last year of Brechbuhlers era and the Glycine owners now have bought another historical building in Bienne and are continuing activity from this building:


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

No more wisteria! 

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


----------

